# Older NASCAR but Beauties!



## bob118 (Dec 1, 2013)

These were taken at Watkins Glen in 2007 when I was covering NASCAR for a publication, these were some of my best shots of Tony Stewart who did eventually end up wining the race. These were taking using a Canon 20D with a 300mm f4.0 L lens. 

Being new here I am trying to get 3 more images up can someone tell me what might be going wrong for me Thanks, Bob


----------



## Eldar (Dec 1, 2013)

You have a size restriction of 4MB. If you want more images in a series, you need to reduce file size.


----------



## bob118 (Dec 1, 2013)

Thanks for the info I hope these are not to small


----------



## bob118 (Dec 1, 2013)

More


----------



## bob118 (Dec 1, 2013)

Last one


----------



## Click (Dec 1, 2013)

Nice shots bob118.

....And Welcome to cr


----------

